# New install program guide won't load



## dhs-9 (Aug 8, 2011)

Have a vip211k did check switch and got my sw64 switch as it supposed to do. Then another screen came up to which I answered yes
Then message came up download vital program information with a progress bar at bottom. After 30 min no green bars on progress bar.
Tried the check switch again after cutting power to 211 again check switch works but no download of program guide.

ANy help would be appreciated


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What satellites show in the install summary after you run the check switch test? 

The "Vital program information" message is the message that shows when the receiver is downloading new software.


----------



## dhs-9 (Aug 8, 2011)

119 110 61

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Does the signal on the point dish screen "LOCK" onto sat 119? If the signal is good, once it locks, select done, and it should download the software without an issue.


----------



## dhs-9 (Aug 8, 2011)

will the vital info download only 119 can it download on 61 or 110?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

119 has ALL the software spools, 110 and 61.5 have some (don't know which though)


----------



## dhs-9 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks

what is min signal for download


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

dhs-9 said:


> Thanks
> 
> what is min signal for download


I'm not sure. So long as the signal is green (I would say 30+) it should download without a problem


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

dhs-9 said:


> Have a vip211k did check switch and got my sw64 switch as it supposed to do. Then another screen came up to which I answered yes
> Then message came up download vital program information with a progress bar at bottom. After 30 min no green bars on progress bar.
> Tried the check switch again after cutting power to 211 again check switch works but no download of program guide.ANy help would be appreciated


I just installed a new 211K and had the same problem. Solved it by doing a second reset. I don't recall if I unplugged it or just held the reset button for ten seconds. Anyway it then downloaded everything fine.


----------

